# co-parenting/donors



## mondaybaby (Oct 5, 2012)

I saw someone mentioned this on another thread but I didn't want to hijack their thread!!  Has anyone used a co-parenting/donor website to meet a donor and try AI away from a clinic at all? (Obviously with SDT and other tests paid for by the recipient)  Someone sent me a link to a site and I have been mooching through the profiles but I can just see a few legal issues potentially coming up regarding contact.  Many of the profiles say that they only want limited or no contact but I guess that is just on trust.  

Hope everyone is having a good week so far x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

prideangel is one thread that some people use


----------



## blondedolphin (May 13, 2012)

I was on Co-parentmatch.com for a while, but there are so many dodgy blokes on there, I eventually decided to search for a donor instead, I just wasn't sure how comfortable I would feel handing a child over. I eventually asked a friend to be donor and I've been trying to conceive with him using home insemination which hasn't worked yet. 
I think there are genuine people on these sites but be very careful.
Good luck with your search

/links


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with blondedolpin - i've looked at the co-parenting websites and they are very very dodgy.
Essentially it's just men looking to have casual, un-protected sex. 

If you are looking for a responsible person to raise a child with then I don't think they are a very good starting point.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

It's like anything, you can vet people by meeting them and trust/friendship should build up first.
I'm still in touch with most guys I actually met online, as they were trustworthy, genuine people with their own reasons for wanting to go this route!

The dodgy ones are easy to weed out: they have awful spelling, almost no information on their profiles and specify 'no contact'. Everyone I did meet understood what I am looking for, and then it's just down to mutual sympathy and agreement.


----------



## mondaybaby (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I have joined co-parent.net and I am finding quite easy to spot the pervs so far I think!! I am not looking to co-parent, just for a donor so my main concern is that the donor would suddenly be over come with the need to be a daddy!  I have made it clear that there is no way I will be trying the natural method, only home insemination so no sexy time here!!!!  Hmmm I shall still go to my appointment at the clinic when it comes through but I think I will keep looking on the site to see what is available...

Thanks for you comments.  Hope everyone is doing ok so far this week x


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

My experience pretty much matches that of Mondaybaby. There are many dodgy chaps to watch out for but I happened to meet a nice donor, who I trusted, and home inseminated with him last month. I was unsuccessful and we have since decided to discontinue as we came to an impasse over the identity issue, but I  would consider this method again (with caution).

I would probably prefer treatment through a clinic but simply can't afford it, so feel forced to consider this option.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Best of luck, Lucina!
It's best to try home insemination a few days before your ovulation, and repeat a day or two after, to give yourself the best chances. Be patient and stick with it! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

when we were doing home insems i would get the smiley face on the OPK and we would do home insems for 3 consecutive days
- Good luck


----------

